# Coolant Temperature Sensor?



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

The Coolant temp warning light constantly flashes on my guage cluster. The guy i bought it from said some sensor needed changed. Would this be the one? and if so, where do I find it on my car?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor? (fastfours)*

My guess is it's low coolant or the sender on the bottom of the coolant tank is bad. 
First try adding some coolant if it looks a bit low...
If that doesn't work, the sensor is molded into the coolant tank so you will have to replace the tank. 
You can find the tanks for $25-30ish on the net. Try Autohaus AZ...
Steve


----------



## 97jettatreknh (Apr 23, 2006)

The engine temp switch is located on the radiator. it is a brass fitting that is screwed into the radiator on the passenger side of the rad. just below the lower radiator hose. I just switched my radiator and lower hose and temp switch and thermostat and fan relay. My temp warning light didn't come on until after the rad burst 150 miles from home on a dark and stormy night. Anyways, the switch was like 15 bucks.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (97jettatreknh)*

The temp switch on the bottom of the radiator is for the raditor fan only It controls 2nd and 3rd speed's of the raditor fan. FWIW It has nothing to do with engine temp to the ECU.
Steve


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

mmmk...getting confused....what should I replace?
(its not low on coolant)


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (fastfours)*

theres 3 things thatll cause the light to come on...
1) low on coolant 
2) the reservoir sensor is bad.. (you can disconnect it to find out if your light goes out)
3) there a multi purpose sensor screwed into the upper radiator water hose neck on the cylinder head. It has 3 or 4 wires going to it. Itll cause false signals and can cause you coolant guage no to work.
If coolant level is fine... and you disconnected the reservoir..then all thats left is that sensor on the water neck to the radiator. Its about $30+ for a new one.


----------

